# Sticky  Opinions



## Plainsman

I was gone for a while today, but I noticed a thread had to be removed. We all have political opinions. Sometimes our emotions get a little hot. However, as sportsmen I would guess if we met each other we would enjoy each others company. Keep in mind it's never worth burning a bridge, especially one that may lead to new friends.

You fellows know I am conservative, but some of my best friends are liberal. Yes, it is often frustrating, but I would guess I frustrate them as much as they frustrate me.

So lets debate our political views, fight our fights, but keep the nasty personal jabs out of it. There are many enemies to freedom around the world. Some may indeed be in Washington D. C., but I have no doubt there are none on this site.

I can't speak for everyone, but those of you who walk afield with gun or bow this fall are worth more to me than all the politicians in Washington. I don't want to put a damper on your debate, just a damper on the personal comments.

My personal feeling is everyone is entitled to an opinion. As I have said before I don't care if your liberal, conservative, male, female, Christian, Muslim, or green and pink doted hermaphrodite gay Martian. I enjoy every post, even the ones that frustrate me. Deep thought would never come if we all agreed. In that light lets give everyone's ideas serious consideration. We need not agree, but give them thought, and give posters respect. Thanks.


----------

